# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  HP Reveal, extended reality platform, London, United Kingdom and San Francisco, USA

## Airicist

Formerly HP Aurasma

Hewlett-Packard Company

youtube.com/AurasmaAR

----------


## Airicist

Aurasma customer highlights

Jan 26, 2019




> A selection of short clips showcasing some examples of brand's using Aurasma across retail, automotive, publishing and more.

----------

